# Rain Fade Solution



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dang! Wish I'd thought of that -- and patented it! :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought that looked familiar. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2516988#post2516988


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

I love simple solutions to complex problems.


----------

